
An interactive tutorial on cracking Vigenère's cipher - mettamage
https://www.simonsingh.net/The_Black_Chamber/vigenere_cracking.html
======
mettamage
Note: the interactive parts starts at [1]. The link that you're referred to
shows some needed context on who cracked it and a little bit how it was
cracked.

It was quite fun! I did it mindlessly, without thinking mathematically and I
still understood the general idea behind it!

[1]
[https://www.simonsingh.net/The_Black_Chamber/vigenere_cracki...](https://www.simonsingh.net/The_Black_Chamber/vigenere_cracking_tool.html)

